
Ask HN: What Do You Use for PDF Reports These Days? - Dowwie
It&#x27;s been almost 5 years since this was last asked.  How are people generating pdf reports these days?
======
jlongr
Jasper Reports seems adequate. The report designer can be frustrating due to
it's various quirks and bugs, but it gets the job done.

The main perk, in my opinion, is that it provides source XML files that define
all the components of the report. This is a boon for version-control compared
to Crystal Reports files, which I don't believe can be conveniently versioned.

------
mimixco
What do you mean "PDF Reports?" You can make anything into a PDF by printing
to PDF. What am I missing?

